

Why Nokia's Collapse Should Scare Apple - gatsby
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/04/why_nokias_collapse_should_sca.html?cm_sp=most_widget-_-default-_-Why%20Nokias%20Collapse%20Should%20Scare%20Apple

======
ares2012
The article has a good point, but really it's just another example of the
"Innovator's Dilemma" (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_technology>).

Simply put, the leader in a given market is the least likely to benefit from
disruptive technologies so they rarely innovate or take advantage of them.

------
mattee
Apple shouldn't be scared. Nolia has been behind the curve for the last
decade.

